# Classical Performers



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Do you believe this genre lends itself to some of the most skillful live performers in music? I once posted that Jazz may be a better live experience to Classical being that it has more energy, but I think the best of both of these genres lends itself to some of the greatest live music I can experience.

They are so good at covering up mistakes when they, rarely, occur and I really respect that.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't think most people - even people who are classical fans - have any idea of just how difficult it is to perform at the highest levels. It takes years and years of hard and diligent practice. All those scales, etudes, studies - over and over until mastery is achieved. In classical you cannot fake it like other genres. You cannot do it without the ability to read music. You have to learn to play with others matching intonation and tempo. That so many people do it so well is a small miracle. Hearing a top-notch classical ensemble from the Berlin Philharmonic, the Julliard Quartet, or a solo pianist like Argerich is an overwhelming experience. You appreciate just how much a human being can do. Unfortunately, that skill is too often lost on most people today. I recently read an article about "The 10 Greatest Guitar Players of All Time". Sorry guys, Jimi Hendrix or Eric Clapton are nothing compared to the likes of Segovia, Bream, Isbin, Romero and others. The technique required for classical guitar is unbelievably complex. There are, to be sure, some jazz players, with phenomenal technique and musicianship. There are some country/western performers who are extremely fine musicians - they have an ear, play in tune, really get phrasing and a joy to hear. And they are a pain in the butt to play in a backup group with because they can't read music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> I don't think most people - even people who are classical fans - have any idea of just how difficult it is to perform at the highest levels. It takes years and years of hard and diligent practice. All those scales, etudes, studies - over and over until mastery is achieved. In classical you cannot fake it like other genres. You cannot do it without the ability to read music. You have to learn to play with others matching intonation and tempo. That so many people do it so well is a small miracle. Hearing a top-notch classical ensemble from the Berlin Philharmonic, the Julliard Quartet, or a solo pianist like Argerich is an overwhelming experience. You appreciate just how much a human being can do. Unfortunately, that skill is too often lost on most people today. I recently read an article about "The 10 Greatest Guitar Players of All Time". Sorry guys, Jimi Hendrix or Eric Clapton are nothing compared to the likes of Segovia, Bream, Isbin, Romero and others. The technique required for classical guitar is unbelievably complex. There are, to be sure, some jazz players, with phenomenal technique and musicianship. There are some country/western performers who are extremely fine musicians - they have an ear, play in tune, really get phrasing and a joy to hear. And they are a pain in the butt to play in a backup group with because they can't read music.


Some might argue that the energy of a Rock and Roll concert is missing from a Classical performance, however, IMO, that energy is dumbed down "loudness" over the intelligible and articulate work heard in Classical Music.

But some people may prefer that loud energy.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What I said about Rock isn't true for all Rock artists, I think, there are some that are quite articulate. For example, Tool, A Perfect Circle and Mike Gordon (of Phish) Band.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Some might argue that the energy of a Rock and Roll concert is missing from a Classical performance, however, IMO, that energy is dumbed down "loudness" over the intelligible and articulate work heard in Classical Music.
> .


That's quite a sweeping generalization. And anyway, a large orchestra can create a lot volume and energy. Hell, an acoustic guitar duo can do this. Ever listen to Friday Night In San Francisco?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> That's quite a sweeping generalization. And anyway, a large orchestra can create a lot volume and energy. Hell, an acoustic guitar duo can do this. Ever listen to Friday Night In San Francisco?


I did attempt to get into more complexity later on.


----------

